# Orlando/Daytona Area Modelers



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

We did this once already, worked out very well, so trying again. We have a container coming in most likely next week. I need to find a couple of guys interested in a few hours work (lifting, stacking, typical unloading) for some pay and kits. Interested? Send me an e-mail, PM's are turned off here so you must e-mail. Thanks.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

if only I lived in Florida.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

How close do I have to be to Orlando? 
Where will I be going? 
At what time and on what day?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

enterprise_fan said:


> How close do I have to be to Orlando?
> Where will I be going?
> At what time and on what day?


That's kind of up to you how close you are. They normally come at 8:00am, so traffic is a consideration. We're in DeLand. No set day/time yet.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Would love to help, but it depends on what day you need help. Been dealing with family issues which take me out of town, but once you have a firm date/time, I would be able to let you know.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

spock62 said:


> Would love to help, but it depends on what day you need help. Been dealing with family issues which take me out of town, but once you have a firm date/time, I would be able to let you know.


Sounds good. Hopefully I'll have a better idea on date in the next few days or so.


----------



## sunburn800 (Nov 24, 2006)

Let me know what day also i'm in holly hill near Daytona i would love to help out.


----------



## billy b (May 29, 2007)

*Model shipment*

Frank, I would be available to come down from Jax on Thurs 18 or Fri 19, let me know if these are the dates the shipment arrives, love to come down.


----------



## Storvick (Jan 21, 2003)

can help out if I know the day.. Just let me know. Tried to e-mail you but for some reason I couldn't get any e-mails to go through


----------



## Asmenoth (Feb 27, 2009)

Unless I get a job before then...I live in Orlando and can help. I would have sent this to your e-mail address, but I can't find it (though I guess I could send it to your Customer Service address  )

Tim


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Moebius said:


> Sounds good. Hopefully I'll have a better idea on date in the next few days or so.


When the time is known I will be able to let you know if I can help.


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Count me in ! 20 minutes away from Deland. Will work any day of the week! When I'm not at the FD (1 day on 2 off). Sent you a e-mail at Moebius customer service web site with my contact info.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I wish I could be there, sounds like fun...and I need the excercise!


----------



## Storvick (Jan 21, 2003)

Frank do ya know what day yet? for some reason my e-mails don't work so I can't e-mail you about this... If its on a day I work nights or a day I have off I'll come help ya.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I was told today it's being held for xray examination, so I'm hoping to know more in a day or so. Soon I hope!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Moebius said:


> I was told today it's being held for xray examination, so I'm hoping to know more in a day or so. Soon I hope!


Hey were doing that on the external tank out at KSC too!!! I wonder if they will find any cracks in the plastic parts??? LOL

Bob K.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Finally have a date if anyone is interested. Tuesday the 23rd at 8:00am in DeLand. If you're interested, send me an e-mail at [email protected]. I know it's short notice, but unfortunately that's my life!


----------

